# Anyone own a Festool 1400 router



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Festool 574342 OF 1400 EQ Router - Power Routers - Amazon.com

I'm seriously considering purchasing this router as I'd like a quality plunge router .
I realize this is the mid level model and I'm wondering what I'm not getting by going with there upper models other than sheer power . I want to use both 1/4 and 1/2" bits so I see it does that . 
Ergonomics seem a little strange with that handle so I was hoping some of the members could comment on using it .
I'm liking the dust control although I see a lot of companies have hookups for vacuums on there models . 
I'm also hoping to find a model that provides good visibility on the bit as your working as I suppose some are better than others .
I want a router that has those guide bushings that attach to the base for different distances of cut from the bit . I see there's don't require tools to pit them on , not sure whether that's good or bad as all I usually here about are PC guide bushings. 

I don't really want to exceed a grand for a router and I see they make one 

I know you guys like to here specifics on requirements , but as far as I can tell it won't be for anything to heavy duty . Cutting the hole to install my router plate , rounding off desk top edges.
Basically would like to future proof myself a little bit though as I try new things



Or just bite the bullet and go with this 2200 model ? Some people are not feeling all that comfortable with the handle on the 1400
http://www.amazon.com/Festool-OF-22...id=1401162663&sr=1-36&keywords=Festool+router


Wow I just realized I was on amazon.com not amazon.ca.
Look at the price differance here . Ouch! 
http://www.amazon.ca/574354--Festoo...qid=1401163052&sr=8-3&keywords=Festool+router


----------



## JPF WOODWORKING (Jun 8, 2012)

Good Morning!

Over the past couple of years I have bought into the Festool "system" and although I have not purchased any other routers my experience tells me that all of their tools are well designed and will provide top level performance. In many instances the price really can get me jammed up but my experience is that in every case I am always left thinking why did I wait so long. I am a professional woodworker with over thirty years of experience in all aspects of this field and just when I thought it couldn't get any better the Festool way of approaching my woodworking has really able me to bring it to a new level. Good luck with your thought process associated with this potential purchase. JPF


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Rick,

From what I've been seeing in various shops I have visited - BITE THE BULLET.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Had one, tested it, gave it back.
Analysis.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Rick Festool are made very well, however I think that they are not worth that hefty price tag, Bosch, Makita, Dewalt, all good, I can buy 4 Makita variable speed routers for the cost of one festool so they are just too expensive, using a router is more about the operator and with the cutters that you are talking about then you don't need a super powerful router, I spin all my 1/4 cutters in a makita variable speed trimmer and that works great, Makita a work horse routers, Bosch are made very well, as is the Triton Router. N


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys 



Neville I think I'm going to go with your idea . I'm going to do a little more research and figure out what other brands have to offer in the way of ergonomics , dust collection , visibility , guide bushings etc.
I think it's going to be tough to have them all . I should have stayed in school and been a tool engineer 


neville9999 said:


> Rick Festool are made very well, however I think that they are not worth that hefty price tag, Bosch, Makita, Dewalt, all good, I can buy 4 Makita variable speed routers for the cost of one festool so they are just too expensive, using a router is more about the operator and with the cutters that you are talking about then you don't need a super powerful router, I spin all my 1/4 cutters in a makita variable speed trimmer and that works great, Makita a work horse routers, Bosch are made very well, as is the Triton Router. N


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well guys after researching every other make of plunge router I'm just about at my wits end and I think I'm going to buy this router and be done with it . I'm really liking the guide system . Something a guy can upgrade to in the future . 

I like the 2200 even more , but I can't justify spending that kind of money as this is expensive enough


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The idea of owning a festool 2200 is still bugging me lol. I have to work tomorrow and I'm still wide awake after midnight . Maybe if I start counting routers I'll fall asleep  

I think the 2200 is probably the flagship of routers . I still don't fully like the idea of that handle extending outward on the 1400 so I may just give in to the 2200 . Sure looks like a monster though .

Ok start counting routers again , or sheep or something


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok another minutes gone by and still not feeling sleepy


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

RainMan1 said:


> Well guys after researching every other make of plunge router I'm just about at my wits end and I think I'm going to buy this router and be done with it . I'm really liking the guide system . Something a guy can upgrade to in the future .
> 
> I like the 2200 even more , but I can't justify spending that kind of money as this is expensive enough


A while back I surveyed most router manufacturers asking them to clarify their instructions for inserting the bit into the collet. I did this because a very common question from newcomers is "how far do I insert the bit" Various answers are given including pushing a grommet in first. Well, all but two Manufacturers/agents responded, these were Ryobi and FESTOOL who I wrote to twice and didn't even receive the courtesy of an automated acknowledgement. So much for FESTOOL customer service.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Poor customer service is a deal breaker for me


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

You can only purchase Festool from a retailer; there are no direct sales anymore. So you do need to work with a good retailer. There are good and bad- customer service will vary. The "FOG", Festool Owners Group - Index, is another great website to easily waste all your time on and they have reviews and discussions on everything Festool, including recommended dealers that bend over backward to keep you satisfied. I would not base your opinion on Harry's potentially isolated experience.


The OF 2200 requires a 20A circuit. I don't know if you have that available to you. The OF 2200 also does not come with as many accessories as the OF 1400. You need to purchase a 1/4" and 8mm collet, the edge guide is separate, etc. I'm not even sure if it plugs directly into the Festool dust collectors. The OF 2200 is not supported in the Festool under-table mounts in North America. After some serious research myself, I would recommend you stay _away_ from it unless you would find the OF 1400 is not powerful enough. Rarely does that happen.

I purchased a Triton TRA001 to perform any heavy duty or large cutter routing and to keep in a router table. Note, the Festools won't fit in your nice Incra plate either! I am considering getting the OF 1010 for a handheld router, or a OF 1400. I'm getting their sanders first... that may sway me to purchase other tools.

Consider the OF 1400 for your general routing needs. You'll get the most value for Festool tools when you use them as a system, e.g. with the Festool tracks or the router tables. And, it's encouraged to compliment your tools with the Festool dust collectors to get a seamless experience. But that means $... $$... $$$... $$$$

In the long run it's probably worth it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Steve it's interesting as last night I googled the 1400 and a few people preferred the 1100 as they said the ergonomics were better , but looking at the two they look quite similar to me .
Tell you the truth I have the 1400 in my cart and was just about ready to click on it . But it's a tough decision and I think I'm going to go with the top of the line makita as I like the ergonomics and the price tag .
That weird handle has me concerned on the 1100 and 1400 and by the time you buy the 2200 and the accessories kit your at 2 big ones . 
I think I'll live with the makita lol


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

The OF 1400 is used with two hands-- the other hand is on the knob. When you're using a Festool router in combination with a Festool track, then you don't require too much control. The track controls the router, you can just push with one hand and the handle is best for that.

I don't want to sell you on the Festool, but take a look at some YouTube videos on their operation. They are slick. I can talk a lot of Incra and Festool, but as of right now, I don't even own any.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

plunger said:


> The OF 1400 is used with two hands-- the other hand is on the knob. When you're using a Festool router in combination with a Festool track, then you don't require too much control. The track controls the router, you can just push with one hand and the handle is best for that.
> 
> I don't want to sell you on the Festool, but take a look at some YouTube videos on their operation. They are slick. I can talk a lot of Incra and Festool, but as of right now, I don't even own any.


I watched a few of there videos last night and was just blown away ! Then I go to reviews and forums and I get the guys that like it and the guys that hate it . Should probably just quit reading reviews I guess .
But watching the videos is what sold me on the 2200 . The quick release on the plate is a nice , and it had superior dust collection . There's so many additional guides that I thought were awesome to that worked for all there routers .LeeValley sells the 2200 and I believe it was $1045 .
You only live once ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok it's done . I couldn't take any more procrastinating so I ordered the 1400 and 3 guides (one was back ordered ) 
Didn't see anything at LeeValley for the vacuum hose though . I hope you can buy the hose without purchasing the entire vacuum system ?
I have a GI dust collector already and was hoping to connect it to the the 1400

Btw Harry ,if they had your Makita Router in stock here locally so I could actually check it out I suspect it would have been the winner, but I got such a bad taste in my mouth from the next model down that I was a little concerned without a hands on look .

And thanks again for your input guys , always appreciated 


Update : just found the hose on amazon.ca 
$189 good lord lol . What's it made of , nomex! 
There's two options and I think they both fit the 1400, the 27mm or 36mm . I guess order the larger one?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok just ordered the 36mm -5m anti static hose and it was only a mere $225 before tax  
You know I realize Festool is a good product and all , I just don't see where a hose should be over a buck an inch unless it's on the International Space Station!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

" I would not base your opinion on Harry's potentially isolated experience."

I required correct information from the actual manufacturer, not opinions from retailers and in fact three of the firms I wrote to were agents in Australia/America and passed the query on to the factory in Japan.
As you can see, these two manuals for the same model do not agree on how to insert the bit. My conclusion after the survey was to insert the bit 1" into the collet because all the collets measured 1" so inserting beyond this only achieves less depth of cut.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe that the first picture Harry displayed is of much older OF2200 manual. The instructions illustrate the insertion of a Festool router bit. Festool used to mark the insertion point of their bits. They may still, I don't know. The second being a more generic application...covering depth of insertion, as opposed to referencing a mark on the bit itself.


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

According to Festool USA's website, both of the manuals are current.

Product Manuals - Festool Power Tools

The "OF 2200 EB Manual" mentions the markings on the bit shank. The "OF 2200 Router Supplmental Manual" specifies inserting the shank at least 1".

Unless the markings on Festool (or CMT) bits would cause less than 1" shank insertion, then I would not say the manuals disagree with each other.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Dangerous option!*

SAFETY IS A BIG CONCERN WITH ME!

I'm going to have to agree with my good friend Neville and agree that 3 or 4 GOOD ROUTERS are better than ONE! Whether or not we admit it - we are all on some kinda budget. Unless one of us has money dripping out of our shop aprons - we must keep some kind of "harness on expenses". 

FESTOOL makes some mighty-fine tools. No doubt about it! Where the DANGEROUS ENCOUNTER occurs is when my wife is asking, "Why did you spend so much on ONE ROUTER when you could have bought two, three or four for the same money? Then, she would pick-up a piece of #6 rebar and hit me in the head! That's where FESTOOL becomes dangerous for me.

Yeah, we all have places where we GO EXTRAVAGANT WITH PRICES, but for me (us) a router that will meet my needs is a better value than a router than exceeds my skill level! 

I have no Makita routers, but would buy one in a minute! They are made right here in my area. I have a lot of Makita tools and on the rare occasion that service is required - they fix it while I go up the road for lunch and have it ready for me after lunch! I am lucky in that the same services are available at other closeby locations to me for Porter-Cable and DeWalt (same place), Bosch, Milwaukee, Hitachi and several others. If I had a Festool problem, it would be "send it away for a long time". I would imagine their service pricing would be similar to a bill from a neurosurgeon!

Especially on routing (because of the router-specific jigs required), I need multiples of whatever router I use - then I would have to think about 2 - Festool Routers. It would not be smart FOR ME to even say that "out loud" near my dear sweet wife!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

OPG3 said:


> SAFETY IS A BIG CONCERN WITH ME!
> 
> I'm going to have to agree with my good friend Neville and agree that 3 or 4 GOOD ROUTERS are better than ONE! Whether or not we admit it - we are all on some kinda budget. Unless one of us has money dripping out of our shop aprons - we must keep some kind of "harness on expenses".
> 
> ...


So reading between the lines here , your saying Festool bad?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Rick...

Certainly do not want to speak for Otis... but I'm willing to bet his point was that Although extremely well built, often the cost alone can be prohibitive to most. When cost is an issue, and to most of us it is, why spend 1,000 bucks on a router when a 200 buck router will handle all but a few of the exact same tasks. I'm a big fan of Festool tools, I think their quality and craftsmanship are the best out there. There customer service and support is excellent. Those that have em, swear by them. I've looked at the
Festool product line for years and have never bought a single thing.. my pockets arn't deep enough. I buy the best I can afford and that makes the most sense to me. If someone can afford a Festool, and wants Festool, then by all means, get Festool. I seriously doubt that the purchase would be regretted. 
When I built my router table, this was the one tool in my shop, that I wanted the best I
could afford. Period.. When it came time for a router, I looked at Festool, and was impressed but it didn't make sense to me, to put in a 1200 dollar router, when a 300 dollar Milwaukee would probably serve me just as well. And it has. And the 900 bucks I saved, more than paid for everything else that makes up my router table. Had I not wanted remote soft start and variable speed controls, I could have easily saved another 50 to 100 bucks...


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

Rick- do you have another router(s), or is this your first?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

plunger said:


> Rick- do you have another router(s), or is this your first?


2 older makita plunge routers and a PC690 . The 690 was in my TS extension at one time but have to build another .
One makita plunge always stays connected to a circle jig from Sears

I recently purchased a PC75182 to go into a lift if I ever get a separate router table built .


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Rick got my meaning precisely right. I am not saying it is bad - I'm just saying I'm not that kinda guy. Their tools are well known for being well-made and properly warranted. They would not enjoy the stellar reputation that they have otherwise. Very few people have UNLIMITED FUNDS - I certainly don't, so it wouldn't make sense for ME-OPG3.

Festool owners want a high level of quality and are willing to pay for it - I'm not doing the kinda (router) work that requires a skill level that might "demand" such an expensive tool. Others do that kind of work and if they are happy spending that much on a router - then I am proud of them and they deserve that kind of tool. I'm okay driving "Plain Jane" cars and trucks, but many people are not. "Different strokes for different folks!"

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> SAFETY IS A BIG CONCERN WITH ME!
> 
> I'm going to have to agree with my good friend Neville and agree that 3 or 4 GOOD ROUTERS are better than ONE! Whether or not we admit it - we are all on some kinda budget. Unless one of us has money dripping out of our shop aprons - we must keep some kind of "harness on expenses".
> 
> ...


Otis you always need to have something on the go for your wife, you don't need to be seen working on it, just have it handy in the workshop so that you can point at it and show her that you only have all the tools so that you can make the good thing. N


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a quick update for those interested... I spoke with Festool earlier this week. I asked them about the manuals in question. At one point in time Festool sold a branded line of router bits, these bits did indeed have the mark referenced in the first manual. The supplemental manual was issued with a more generic recommendation for how far to insert the bit. I told the gentleman who I was and that I was calling on behalf of the forum. The rep couldn't have been any more helpful. Took 3 days to return my call, but he did return it


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

If I may add. Fe$tools price are high for other reasons not associated with the cost of the tools. I believe Germany also lays claim to having the highest price on IPhones and Timberland Boots. 

I've looked at the tools but they for the most part are on the level of other quality tools. The other point to consider is the high cost of add on's and replacement parts. Their sanders pads cost over 70 dollars. Your going to need to replace these regularly. Hate to see what a simple bolt costs.

Al


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

70 bucks for another pad . That's utterly ridiculous !


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> [...]I've looked at the tools but they for the most part are on the level of other quality tools. The other point to consider is the high cost of add on's and replacement parts. Their sanders pads cost over 70 dollars. Your going to need to replace these regularly. Hate to see what a simple bolt costs.





RainMan1 said:


> 70 bucks for another pad . That's utterly ridiculous !


:stop: It is utterly ridiculous. I have not seen a Festool replacement pad that costs $70. They're sold in packs of 10-100. Not to mention users generally claim the Festool pads last longer due to superior dust collection and pad materials.

Abrasives Search - Festool Power Tools


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geez I hope this new toy arrives soon . It's been over a week and no new boxes on my door step ? 
It was probably shipped from Calgary Alberta , a hop skip and and jump from me . Should have drove and got it I guess


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nuthin' like waiting for a new toy to turn up.......


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Nuthin' like waiting for a new toy to turn up.......


Checked the tracking and it's here on June 10 . Awesome but there are no router bits in town anyways in order to mount my Incra router plate


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm disappointed I haven't seen any post-delivery posts!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

plunger said:


> i'm disappointed i haven't seen any post-delivery posts! :d


lol

Did you hear FedEx and UPS are merging ? There going to call it FedUp


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok guys I tested the router today. 
One complaint , the vacuum hose should have been designed to be smooth as it catches on your project and makes the router hard to move till you realize why .
I tried putting the hose over my shoulder and didn't like it very much (maybe you get used to it ) . May hang it off the ceiling some how in the future .
I think they got it right with the 2200 as the hose comes off the top .
The router is incredibly quite . I thought maybe the speed control was turned all the way down as it is a strange sensation to have a router buzzing away at 25 grand but very little noise . 
The deflection on the router as you plunge seems to be nil or close to it , and the guide plates are awesome to install and remove .
I like the single open end wrench bit changing system also . PC why didn't you think of that?


----------



## AllanG (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Harry,
I own all three models of Festool routers (as well as a couple of other brands) and the OF1400 is my favourite. I have a dewalt DW621 mounted permanently in my router table. This allows me to grab the the OF1400 whenever I need to and this is quite often. 
With regard to the handle configuration its just different from other routers due to the outstanding R & D done by festool. Once you have used it a few times you will wonder why other manufactures haven't followed suit.
As far as power is concerned it is hard to see why you would need more as the torque exceeds other 2hp machine by far. The 3hp 2200 machine is only need if you constantly using large bits to cut out such things ad hardwood stair strings in single pass.
With regard to the copy rings they simple clip in and out with precision accuracty no fidly screws or tools to worry about. Sizes of the copy rings is a bit limited but you can get one designed to take the brass 2 piece rings generally available in sets. I use thes with my Leigh Jig.
The ease of changing bits is also great. One spanner and a ratchet.
Try this. Place your OF1400 on a flat surface with the bit raised. Start the router and walk away. It will not walk all over the bench but simply stay the running happily. Would you do this with any other router? Testament to Festool quality.
Dust extraction works like a charm. I use a Festool CT22 but it will work with others as long as the hose fits.
Add to all this the Festool 3 year warranty, backup and quality and you probably pretty good value for money. 
Dealers tell me its like all Festool products - the hardest piece of Festool to sell is the first piece - after that the customer just asks for Festool when they buy a new tool.
As you can see I'm hooked
Allan.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

plunger said:


> :stop: It is utterly ridiculous. I have not seen a Festool replacement pad that costs $70. They're sold in packs of 10-100. Not to mention users generally claim the Festool pads last longer due to superior dust collection and pad materials.
> 
> Abrasives Search - Festool Power Tools


You must be confusing the sanders pad that holds the sand paper with sand paper. Their pads come in different hardnesses and sell for $45 I stand corrected. I was mistaken by the fine sponge pad for applying wax at $78 . My PC or DeWalt on the other hand sells for $15.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok guys I tested the router today.
> One complaint , the vacuum hose should have been designed to be smooth as it catches on your project and makes the router hard to move till you realize why .
> I tried putting the hose over my shoulder and didn't like it very much (maybe you get used to it ) . May hang it off the ceiling some how in the future .
> I think they got it right with the 2200 as the hose comes off the top .
> ...


Glad to hear you like the router. If I may answer your pointed question. PC did think of that as my latest PC purchase only uses one wrench. I also was able to purchase 3 PC routers and bits for the price of your Fe$tool. Which allows me to leave the bits in the routers and only change them when needed.:dance3:

Tell us what you did with the vac hose when you come up with a solution. I'm going to setup something with the least possible drag and pull for router and sander.

Al


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> I also was able to purchase 3 PC routers and bits for the price of your Fe$tool. Which allows me to leave the bits in the routers and only change them when needed
> Al


Yes Al this is getting expensive and I'm not done yet  
This tool addiction affliction probably explains my license plate lol . I'd park my truck in the garage instead of outside but there's to many routers in the way! :no:


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

RainMan,

Don't you just love the Internet? Other than your own posts there have been 23 replies to this thread and whod'da thunk?: Only two of them have been from people who either own or have actual hands-on experience with the router you're asking about. So I'll add a third opinion.

Mr. Warner(Quillman) presented an excellent review of the router, AllenG owns one and represented the Festool Fanboy Club admirably. Coincidentally(I had to check Quickbooks for the date) I bought my TS55 and OF1400 exactly 4 years ago on June 21, 2010.

It's a great router when used within the Festool system on their track with their accessories. Quiet(almost as quiet as my PC 892), smooth, starts almost as soft as the Bosch 1617EVS and the PC 892, handles worse than crap on a stick off the track. The high offset handle works great when coupled with a track, off the track I personally have never gotten used to it. Precision made and high quality no doubt, no regrets there. But the inserts have to be shimmed to flush up with the base or the thing will tip and catch routing around corners. Correct that defect with one of Mr. Warner's bases and you'll need to drill big holes in his precision-manufactured acrylic to maintain dust collection.

The dust collection is good with the standard base, no doubt about it. But shell out $47 US for their "small-bore base" that actually will let you reliably edge-rout around a corner and you're back to square 0 as far as dust collection is concerned. And their $85 "table widener" base suffers from the same problem as the standard base, you need to futz around with shims to get the insert flush so you don't catch on the edge of the stock and tip.

It's a tossup: if you're heavily invested in the Festoy system and need to cut a lot of dadoes and grooves with the track on the MFT-3 it's a no-brainer. If you just want a good plunge router with good dust collection for general use the Dewalt 621 is a far better choice IMO; I own both and a lot more. Check my profile.

Best,
Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hey Bill good points . I have to say watching the video with the track system got me hot and bothered . Not sure if I'll ever get used to it free hand though . A lot of coin to put out for a mistake no doubt . 
Guess I'll have to buy the 2200 also 
J/k

Dang it Bill ,I have dewalt tools also and I find I like there quality . To tell you the truth dust collection is a pita . Stupid hose gets stuck as your routing if your not careful .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bill I just checked the 621 out on amazon.ca and it's only 247 bucks . I think I'll buy it regardless and keep the Festool for there track system 

To think I payed 225 bucks for Festools vacuum hose . That should have been a red flag right there


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> Hey Bill good points . I have to say watching the video with the track system got me hot and bothered . Not sure if I'll ever get used to it free hand though . A lot of coin to put out for a mistake no doubt .
> Guess I'll have to buy the 2200 also
> J/k
> 
> Dang it Bill ,I have dewalt tools also and I find I like there quality . To tell you the truth dust collection is a pita . Stupid hose gets stuck as your routing if your not careful .


Hey, you got yourself a good router, all of them have their idiosyncrasies(Damn, I spelled that right!). No regrets, just understand the limitations and you're good. Buy one of Pat's bases, drill a few holes and you'll get DC back. Get yourself some 1-1/2" cable sleeve, run the DC hose(take the end off first) and the Plug-It cord inside it(it'll be a royal PITA to do but run the cord first) and tape up the end at the router with some electrical tape. No more hanging up, works fine, lasts a long time.

You bought an excellent router, maybe not my choice for an all-around tool but a great tool nonetheless. Make the best of it.

HTH,
Bill

P.S. The Bosch 3.5M 35mm vac hose is available on Amazon for around $50. Not anti-static but if your vac doesn't support A-S what's the loss? And the Festool tool end fits it perfectly. All Festool stuff comes with a 30-day no-questions-asked return option, do what you gotta do.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Part # for the hose end is 487721 , Festool calls it a "Hose Sleeve, Reducing Sleeve For Antistatic D 36 Hose", $23 from any Festool dealer.

I have 2 of the Bosch hoses with the Festool ends, no problems and they're a heckuva lot cheaper than the Festool versions.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

billg71 said:


> Part # for the hose end is 487721 , Festool calls it a "Hose Sleeve, Reducing Sleeve For Antistatic D 36 Hose", $23 from any Festool dealer.
> 
> I have 2 of the Bosch hoses with the Festool ends, no problems and they're a heckuva lot cheaper than the Festool versions.
> 
> ...


Bill , where were you 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bill I didn't know about the 30day return policy . Wish I kept my receipt . I bought it threw LeeValley on the internet so there would be an electronic transaction to prove I bought it there .

I don't know how you return a used router though ? I guess I could clean it up the best I can , but looks like I'm going to just eat this one . Crap happens . It's still a fairly nice router


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

Festool 30-day-guarantee guarantee policy:30-Day Money Back Guarantee - Festool Power Tools


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

Rick- are you keeping the Festool 1400? Any luck attaching it to the Incra plate?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

plunger said:


> Rick- are you keeping the Festool 1400? Any luck attaching it to the Incra plate?


I wasn't actually attaching it to a plate as I want it strictly for plunging .

My attempt was to get the Incra plate installed into my table saws extension is all for a PC 690 , 
but now I want to build a whole new extension and install the Incra plate in it instead of damaging the extension it came with . This way I can built it stronger to resist warping . 

All in all I like the router and am going to invest in there guides some day

Thanks for asking


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Geez I hope this new toy arrives soon . It's been over a week and no new boxes on my door step ?
> It was probably shipped from Calgary Alberta , a hop skip and and jump from me . Should have drove and got it I guess


You are going to love this router. There is a good reason for its price. Quality. 
I do not buy into the Festool Koolaid. I just do not do production work. I do not need portability. But, the OF1400 has all the power and features I need to do quality cabinet work when free handing. The ratchet collet alone is a great thing to have on a router. The smoothness of its operation, the power is exceptional, and could not see a reason to own the 2200 unless I was mortising 4 inch deep holes into timbers all day long. I do not have their edge guide or track accessories. I have been tempted, but that type of work usually gets done at the router table, so I do not feel the need to acquire all the accessories. Nice to have the option though.

It is kinda like explaining to a Cadillac owner why the German cars are so much more fun to own. Until you experience it, you just have no way of knowing what you are missing day in and day out. Refinement and attention to details.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well Brad I have to say I'm liking the dust extraction part of this router . When I was cutting those 1.5" deep holes for my outlets in a 2/4 there wasn't any dust whatsoever . I forgot to turn my dust extraction unit on the one time and it was hard to see what was going on as the hole was filling up with chips so fast

You pay a bit extra for this router but it just has quality written all over it . The plunge is super smooth and the motor is so quite I keep fearing that it's only going 500 rpm lol. That collet system is sweet to .
I can see me adding a 2200 to my collection someday


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Well Brad I have to say I'm liking the dust extraction part of this router . When I was cutting those 1.5" deep holes for my outlets in a 2/4 there wasn't any dust whatsoever . I forgot to turn my dust extraction unit on the one time and it was hard to see what was going on as the hole was filling up with chips so fast
> 
> You pay a bit extra for this router but it just has quality written all over it . The plunge is super smooth and the motor is so quite I keep fearing that it's only going 500 rpm lol. That collet system is sweet to .
> I can see me adding a 2200 to my collection someday


Yep. Its hard for people to understand unless they actually spend some time with a Festool. You take for granted how ergonomic everything is, how well placed all the buttons are, the color coding, the smoothness of the plunge, the soft start, the tremendous amount of power for its size, the vibration free operation, the extra long power cord that disconnects at the router(my walls are full, it is nice not to have to climb over everything to unplug it), the standard bushings fit the router plate, the ratcheting collet, motor brake, etc.

Dust collection is something that Festool is really big on. You and I take it for granted that you just have to deal with sawdust. Festool believes that you don't. So, my next purchase will be a proper dust collection system to take full advantage of the Festool design.

There are a lot of people that think that the quality does not justify the price. I say that you have not used a plunge router until you have owned a Festool. It is that good.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Brad I forgot about the power cord . This is one of my favourite things on the list . I was changing bits and I really like just doing a quick half twist to remove power from the router.
It sure beats bending over at the wall outlet all the time .( Although I'm sure most guys have power on there work stations )
I'm not sure if everyone disconnects power when they change bits but it just gives me the creeps if I don't :fie:


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> I'm not sure if everyone disconnects power when they change bits but it just gives me the creeps if I don't :fie:


I am a Safety Control Systems consultant so I hear you.

SAFETY FIRST!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> I am a Safety Control Systems consultant so I hear you.
> 
> SAFETY FIRST!


I do the same thing with all tools . My table saw is another one that makes my hair stand on end just thinking about not unplugging it during a blade change .

I had my electrician mount my power outlets in my garage about 3.5 feet up . This way you can unplug from the wall and not bend over . I'm going to install hooks by the outlets to hold them so there's no picking them up off the floor . I hate outlets that are 6 inches off the floor unless it's in your house


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Not to sound like a broken record here guys , but I tried using that cone shaped dust collector piece that attaches under the router when your using a round off bit and it worked extremely well as there was very little dust . I never bothered at first as I didn't think it would be that effective, but I was wrong .
I have to say not having a dust storm anymore is a real bonus


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Not to sound like a broken record here guys , but I tried using that cone shaped dust collector piece that attaches under the router when your using a round off bit and it worked extremely well as there was very little dust . I never bothered at first as I didn't think it would be that effective, but I was wrong .
> I have to say not having a dust storm anymore is a real bonus


not broken...
scratched....


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> not broken...
> scratched....


That okay. As long as we do not start hearing curses cast in our direction if we read your threads backwards.


----------

